# Car transport from UK to Costa Blanca



## rmarchant (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have experience of using a company to move their car from UK to Spain.e.g. cartranspain?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

rmarchant said:


> Does anyone have experience of using a company to move their car from UK to Spain.e.g. cartranspain?


CarTranSpain have been clients of mine for years! They're genuine people!

Contact Kim and tell her Pete said that you get the Welsh price!


----------



## rmarchant (Jan 24, 2013)

XTreme said:


> CarTranSpain have been clients of mine for years! They're genuine people!
> 
> Contact Kim and tell her Pete said that you get the Welsh price!


Thanks Pete. Where do you live? I am moving over to Torrevieja area in March, any advice or news will be welcome.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice timing guys


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

rmarchant said:


> Thanks Pete. Where do you live? I am moving over to Torrevieja area in March, any advice or news will be welcome.


I'm a fair distance from you.......in the mountains of Granada. It's a bit like the Beacons with donkeys! 

But if you need any advice you'll see my contact details in my signature below.....drop me a line anytime.

One thing I woud tell you if you're new to Spain is DTA.....Dont Trust Anybody! And that's coming from a Jack!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Nice timing guys


It's OK Jon.....you're half Welsh so you're allowed in!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's OK Jon.....you're half Welsh so you're allowed in!


I had to drive through South Wales twice at the end of last year. It was a frightening event, but I survived to tell the tale


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I had to drive through South Wales twice at the end of last year. It was a frightening event, but I survived to tell the tale


Never been back and never will Jon. The Wales I knew is long gone and it's never coming back!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> CarTranSpain have been clients of mine for years! They're genuine people!
> 
> Contact Kim and tell her Pete said that you get the Welsh price!


I didn't know they were clients of yours!!


I know Kim too ...........she keeps trying to find time to have lessons to improve her Spanish but the business keeps her too busy!

the company has a good reputation - & anyone who knows me would tell you I wouldn't say that just because I know them

I know (and am even friends with in some cases) people whose businesses I _wouldn't_ recommend


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> *I didn't know they were clients of yours!!
> *
> 
> I know Kim too ...........she keeps trying to find time to have lessons to improve her Spanish but the business keeps her too busy!
> ...


Way2Go from your area are his clients too
He gets around


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I didn't know they were clients of yours!!
> 
> I know Kim too ...........she keeps trying to find time to have lessons to improve her Spanish but the business keeps her too busy!


You need to get with the program Lynn......as Jon says I'm everywhere! 10 countries in fact!

Kim thinks I'm really hot......and considers me an absolute gentleman with the ladies!


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

I used CarTranSpain last year to take a car to west Wales on Xtreme's recommendation - we boyos stick together ! Excellent service and good people to deal with.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Kim thinks I'm really hot......and considers me an absolute gentleman with the ladies!


:faint: :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Kim thinks I'm really hot......and considers me an absolute gentleman with the ladies!



Wow!

You finally found someone who thinks men wearing dodgy shell suits with pet donkeys are actually hot!!!! I am absolutely dumbfounded!! Well done!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

<sits back and waits for the ponytail jokes>


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> <sits back and waits for the ponytail jokes>


Jon.....even ponytails are worth talking about if it gives this place a break from bloody politics!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Dowror said:


> I used CarTranSpain last year to take a car to west Wales on Xtreme's recommendation - we boyos stick together ! Excellent service and good people to deal with.


How you doing out here? Bit less rain than West Wales I bet!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You need to get with the program Lynn......as Jon says I'm everywhere! 10 countries in fact!
> 
> Kim thinks I'm really hot......and considers me an absolute gentleman with the ladies!


I really must put her right next time I see her.............


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

XTreme said:


> How you doing out here? Bit less rain than West Wales I bet!


Actually we are flying back tomorrow after spending several sodden months in Carmarthenshire ! We are looking forward to some sun.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Dowror said:


> Actually we are flying back tomorrow after spending several sodden months in Carmarthenshire ! We are looking forward to some sun.


I know.....we lived in Carmarthen for some years. The roads never dry up and it was WD40 on the car every morning because of the mist.


----------

